# Want to go back to USA



## Eutavene12 (Sep 29, 2013)

I am thinking of moving to the USA I used to live in the USA for 15 years but had to come back to the uk for family reasons a few years ago I revisited the states and was told by the immigration that I had to surrender my green card because I was out of the country for to long .
I have 2 children 22,and 12 who are both us citizens how can I reapply for a green card I left the us in good standing sold my house cleared all of my debts .
I have been back in the uk now for 7years I currently hold a British passport 
My oldest son still has a valid us passport but my youngest has an outdated us and a valid uk passport 
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jamesbradleyj1 (Sep 25, 2013)

You need to visit the embassy to get all the information regarding to your problem.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your son can apply for a new US passport. Remember the oldest has to file US taxes.

You cannot apply for a Green Card. uscis.gov gives you all options; basically transfer through employer, US employer, marriage to US citizen, investment, sponsorship by immediate family member.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's very unlikely you'll be able to "reclaim" or "renew" your green card, given the length of time you have been away. You basically will have to start over with a visa of some sort. For one of your children to sponsor you, they would have to be resident in the US - and the waiting time is measured in years for that type of visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will to refile 


Which one ???


Green Card Through Family
Green Card Through a Job
Green Card Through Refugee or Asylee Status
Green Card Through Investment 
Green Card Through Marriage

the 22 year old cannot hang on your coatails


----------

